# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Concluyen que desaladora Escombreras se construyó para recalificar 180 millones de m2 y "cambiar modelo socieconómico"

## termopar

> *Concluyen que desaladora Escombreras se construyó para recalificar 180 millones de m2 y "cambiar modelo socieconómico"*
> 
> EUROPA PRESS. 09.11.2016 
> 
> La comisión que investiga la construcción y puesta en marcha de la desaladora de Escombreras en la Asamblea Regional ha concluido este miércoles que dicha infraestructura se hizo para recalificar hasta 180 millones de metros cuadrados y construir más de 300.000 viviendas "y así cambiar el modelo socioeconómico de la Región". 
> 
> El presidente de dicha comisión, Miguel Sánchez, ha afirmado tras la reunión de esta que esta "trama urbanística" se realizó "sorteando la legalidad vigente" y apunta que en las conclusiones que han votado los grupos parlamentarios que los principales responsables políticos son el expresidente regional Ramón Luis Valcárcel y al exconsejero de Agricultura y Agua, Antonio Cerdá.
> 
> Si bien en el documento que han elaborado los grupos también se indica que hay "responsabilidades" de los distintos consejos de Gobierno y de los consejos de administración del Ente Público del Agua. Asimismo, ha informado de que se ha acordado remitir dicho dictamen al Consejo de Gobierno, al Tribunal de Cuentas y al Ministerio Fiscal. 
> ...


referencia: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2883...socieconomico/

----------

